# How often do you use a pen?



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Being a pen making forum I've often wondered just how often others use the pens they've made.

Are you like me and don't really use them that much (working at a computer all day, owning an iPhone and an iPad doesn't help)? Or do you use them frequently and ignore modern luxuries?

AK


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 11, 2012)

I use them infrequently thoughout the day.  Though I hardly ever use pens that I make.  They have a nasty habit of leaving my desk.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a pen pretty regularly; I'm often required to sign documents.
I like giving pens to co-workers who I know also use a pen regularly.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 11, 2012)

I`m a note taker sketcher sort so I always have a pen with me and use it frequently.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a Wall St. II every day.
Weight log trucks in & out and unload them. nothing fancy, just poplar logs.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a teacher...writing passes, grading papers, writing lesson plans, etc....


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 11, 2012)

Charting, writing orders, meeting notes, office voice mail notes...endless!


----------



## triw51 (Oct 11, 2012)

I work at a reception desk at the hospital checking in patients etc.  I use a pen all the time.  I use some I have made and sell them to people that make comments.  I just sold a bolt action pen to a gentleman who was here and ask about the pen I was using.  He purchased the pen for a friend.  I keep some sleeves in my desk so they look professional when I give them to the costumer.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just to write checks 3 times a month to pay bills and make sketches of ideas and doodle.

Ray


----------



## underdog (Oct 11, 2012)

I used a Presidential every day for years, in the shop, at home, at work, at work in the shop, at church...

Now I have one of those Liberty pens with the Easyflow Schmidt 9000M, and can't put it down. It looks so good and writes so nice...


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 11, 2012)

I think a better question or maybe a question for down the road is how often do you use a pen to write a letter, address an envelope or any other number of things that we did with pens before the internet.


----------



## mwhatch (Oct 11, 2012)

I work as a quality assurance technician. Even with the computers, their is still a lot of paperwork by hand. I always have one of my pens in my pocket.

Morton


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a pen frequently throughout the day - jotting down notes, ideas, records, shopping lists, etc.  As much as I hate to admit it, more often than not I find myself writing with a refill.  All of my pens stay on my desk, but I am rarely there when I need to write something down.  Refills, on the other hand, are everywhere.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a pen almost every hour during a 10 to 12 hr. shift.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 11, 2012)

I fill out forms at work, follow checklists, initial recipt and pickup of items, etc. So I use one frequently at work. 

I keep one one I made on display and use it sometimes, but because I'm in a locked area where everyone knows it's one I made, it doesn't get used or taken anywhere else. I also use a cheap marketing pen because I like the suppler, but I've long since replaced the cartridge with an Easyflow 9000.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 11, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I think a better question or maybe a question for down the road is how often do you use a pen to write a letter, address an envelope or any other number of things that we did with pens before the internet.


I agree mike, I am interested in both how often and how much people use them but didn't want to put too much in the poll.

The results thus far surprise me, I didn't think vast majority would say they use a pen frequently throughout the day.

AK


----------



## woodwzrd (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a PSI Executive wrapped in Paduk with a black Parker gel refill every day. It is in my hand about as much as it is in my pocket. I use it for everything from filling out run sheets at work to addressing envelopes to pay bills at home to taking notes at school.


----------



## joefyffe (Oct 11, 2012)

I use the modern conveniences, PCs and my SP, but I use a pen daily.  I have to write down stuff I see on the MCs because I have CRS.  Also the pen comes in handy when mixing a new recipe of PR, till I see if it's acceptable then enter it on the PC.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha, I love the "how do you type on a pen" option. I am not the person that voted for that though. I use one frequently for meetings and to show them in order to get the word out. I don't write letters much as I am not a big fan of a lot of writing, ironically though I love writing with the pens I and others make! I didn't like that much before either, but making pens has changed that. Eventually, I may even like writing letters!


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 11, 2012)

My frequently used writing instrument is a custom iPad stylus. I take most of my notes on an iPad. I like the ability to carry all my various project notes in one easy to find place.I carry a "Zen" but use it infrequently.


----------



## Curly (Oct 12, 2012)

mwhatch said:


> I work as a quality assurance technician. Even with the computers, their is still a lot of paperwork by hand. I always have one of my pens in my pocket.
> 
> Morton



Me too!  Longwood click for over a year made with a blank by "she whom must not be named". Had at least 4 refills through it if not more. 

When the weight of the paper exceeds the weight of the aircraft It is ready to fly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 12, 2012)

I still write notes to myself and do arithmetic using a pen (no I don't make mistakes and need to erase).  I also sometimes use a pen solving soduko puzzles.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 12, 2012)

Shopping list, to-do list, jotting things in my wall calendar.

Also when making pens I constantly make notes of materials, prices, caliper-measured dimensions, time spent, etc.

For sketching designs, I use a pencil.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 12, 2012)

Curly said:


> mwhatch said:
> 
> 
> > I work as a quality assurance technician. Even with the computers, their is still a lot of paperwork by hand. I always have one of my pens in my pocket.
> ...


Hmmmm....wouldn't that be "she who must not be named?"  Of course you folks in Canada talk funny anyway.:biggrin:


----------

